

Go Challenge 1 - AliCollins
http://golang-challenge.com/go-challenge1

======
xendo
It was already discussed here five days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9125480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9125480)

~~~
AliCollins
Thanks - I had missed it back then, and HN didn't send me to that link when I
added it.

